# Calming harshness of tobacco juice



## LeislB (5/6/20)

Hi everyone. 

I made tobacco juice for a mate, 6mg nic. He insisted only tobacco flavour. I did 2% INW dark tobacco and he says it's too peppery. What can I do to calm it down, what flavour or additive would help?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (5/6/20)

LeislB said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I made tobacco juice for a mate, 6mg nic. He insisted only tobacco flavour. I did 2% INW dark tobacco and he says it's too peppery. What can I do to calm it down, what flavour or additive would help?


Hi Leisl
First to questions, what PG/VG ratio is it mixed and what brand of Nic did you use?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (5/6/20)

If it’s DL your answer is the nicotine. Lower to 3mg. If it’s MTL then your mate needs to put on his big boy pants and be grateful.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## alex1501 (5/6/20)

LeislB said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I made tobacco juice for a mate, 6mg nic. He insisted only tobacco flavour. I did 2% INW dark tobacco and he says it's too peppery. What can I do to calm it down, what flavour or additive would help?



"Smooth" (TPA) should do the trick @ 0.5-1%. "Bavarian Cream" (TPA) @ 1% is also a good solution.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (5/6/20)

@CJB85 I made a 60/40 VG to PG ratio because he's an ex-smoker. I used Gold nic (100mg PG) from BLCK vapour and a 48mg VG for the other mix. He says the nicotine is fine but the flavour is too peppery. Recipes attached. I've got some smooth so will give that a try. I also thought I'd make up another 0% tobacco mix and he could dilute it?


----------



## LeislB (5/6/20)

@alex1501 the one tester mix I did for him had Bavarian cream in and that ones also too peppery. I'll try and add the smooth. How long would it take to steep before the smooth had an effect?


----------



## Adephi (5/6/20)

Tobacco itself needs a good couple of weeks steep. 2 - 4 weeks at least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (5/6/20)

@LeislB has your friend ever had diy juice before especially so fresh? I also use blck vapor nic I got different kinds because I thought the nic was off, absolutely everything I made when I started tasted like pepper, it somehow just went away. My hubby who started vaping 10 days ago yay also says my fresher diy mixes taste like pepper and he knows no different. So makes me wonder....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (5/6/20)

LeislB said:


> @alex1501 the one tester mix I did for him had Bavarian cream in and that ones also too peppery. I'll try and add the smooth. How long would it take to steep before the smooth had an effect?


Just know that the "Smooth" sometimes tends to mute other flavours.
Usually the "peppery" angle is linked to the type of nicotine, but it can be because he has somewhat of a PG intolerance as well. 
Maybe mix up a small batch of the same 6mg liquid at 70/30 and see what happens. Btw, what setup is he vaping on? Like @Chickenstrip says, if he is using a DL setup the throat hit from 6mg at 60/40 will be quite heavy. If he doesn't find the vape "scratchy" in his throat, you can always try dropping the tobacco down to 1.5, or even 1% to see what that does too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/6/20)

Adephi said:


> Tobacco itself needs a good couple of weeks steep. 2 - 4 weeks at least.


NET tobaccos absolutely, but the artificial ones are good to go after a week, to two weeks though?


----------



## CJB85 (5/6/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> @LeislB has your friend ever had diy juice before especially so fresh? I also use blck vapor nic I got different kinds because I thought the nic was off, absolutely everything I made when I started tasted like pepper, it somehow just went away. My hubby who started vaping 10 days ago yay also says my fresher diy mixes taste like pepper and he knows no different. So makes me wonder....


Also a good point and now the mixes @LeislB made aren't exactly the easy going fruity, or milk based recipes most people start out with either.


----------



## LeislB (5/6/20)

Mmmm, so how do I know if INW dark tobacco is synthetic or not?

I made them on the 26th of May so not very long ago, could need more steeping.

Attached is a Pic of his device, it looks like an iStick Pico, is that a MTL device?

He was a smoker and I think driven to vaping because of the ridiculous prices of cigarettes, he wouldn't have had DIY vape juice before. I have never vaped tobacco flavours myself so I have no idea, I also use 2mg nic in my own juice so trying his would be harsh for me.


----------



## alex1501 (5/6/20)

LeislB said:


> @alex1501 the one tester mix I did for him had Bavarian cream in and that ones also too peppery. I'll try and add the smooth. How long would it take to steep before the smooth had an effect?



"Smooth" gives me good results in just few days, "Bavarian Cream" can take a week even two with some flavours.
Everything in DIY is a "trial and error" type of scenario, you just have to be patient. 
I don't have "Dark Tobacco" (INW), but I'll make a small sample tonight, with 2% "Dark for Pipe Classic" (INW) and 6mg "Scrawny Gecko" just to see
how it tastes. I'll keep you posted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (5/6/20)

Thank you @alex1501. I think his device is DL? I may have to dilute to 3mg ‍

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silo (5/6/20)

Some tobacco's I only use at around 1%, majority of them I dilute into a 10ml 10-30% depending. I do the same with a lot of super concentrates. For smoothness I agree, something acidic like smooth and some creamy vape will help. I would dilute the flavor a little.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (5/6/20)

LeislB said:


> Mmmm, so how do I know if INW dark tobacco is synthetic or not?
> 
> I made them on the 26th of May so not very long ago, could need more steeping.
> 
> ...



If that tank is the Ello 2 tank that came with the device its DL. 6mg nic will be harsh but can get use to it. I started off with 6mg on DL and it took me 2 days of perseverance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (5/6/20)

Is Inawera dark tobacco synthetic? Anyone know?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silo (5/6/20)

I assume it is a mix of natural and artificial as with most. I am trying to find info, to no avail.

I would love to know what half of the ingredients really are for concentrates. But they are recipes on their own, not easy to find info. Even knowing if they are synthetic or not would be great.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/6/20)

You need to steep it longer, the peppery will go away. Cuban supreme even smell like pepper but after 4 weeks its great

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB (5/6/20)

I asked on a whatsapp group I belong to and they said it's synthetic. I will lower the concentration and add some smooth and hope it makes a difference. I really appreciate everyone's input!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/6/20)

Golden rule: Tobacco flavour needs at least 2 weeks steeping time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (5/6/20)

Some of us also experience certain flavors differently. To me, all strawberries should be called “dumpster”, but i do think lowering the nic level and giving it some time to steep would solve this issue.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (6/6/20)

Plain cream or sweet cream will also help. That's all I use to "calm" a harsh juice down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (8/6/20)

@LeislB 
Test update:

21:00 05/06/2020
Mixed "Dark for Pipe Classic" @ 2% 6mg PG/VG 40/60 27ml

Mixture split in 3x10ml bottles.
Botlle "1" left unchanged,
"2" 1% "Smooth" TPA added,
"3" 1% "Bavarian Cream" TPA added
All three left for the "overnight steep"

10:00 06/06/2020
First try on the single coil "dripper" (Vapefly "Pixie")

"1"
Rich, bold pipe tobacco, hint of dark chocolate, leafy, earthy. strong throat hit.
Can be vaped standalone, maybe push to 3%, no "pepper" taste.

"2"
Still identifiable tobacco, but lot of fine definition is gone, throat hit gone.
Try with 0.5% for the reduced throat hit and better flavour definition.

"3"
Closer to the original, somewhat reduced fine notes, reduced throat hit, ticker mouthfeel,
brighter and much sweeter than I like it for this flavour.

10:00 08/06/2020
Second try on "Pixie"

"1"
Slightly calmer, small tendency to fading, throat hit still strong, I like it, push to 3%.

"2"
More of the same, need to reduce percentage of "Smooth"

"3"
Flavour still there, bit more of the definition is gone, throat hit persistant but more gentle.
Even sweeter today, some may like it, but not for me.

This test was probably bigger help to me, than to you, because your "Dark Tobacco" is (according to few descriptions i was able to find) very different type of the flavour.

The only (maybe) usable peace of information for you is that "Smooth" acts very fast and strong.
Start @ low percentage.

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## LeislB (8/6/20)

Thank you so much for this, you have no idea how much I appreciate the help. I gave him a 50ml bottle of a mix with accents, no tobacco and same nicotine so he could dilute the flavour as needed. I haven't had any feedback yet though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/6/20)

Raindance said:


> To me, all strawberries should be called “dumpster”,



I just thought that I should leave a pic here of @Raindance . (taken at the last Cape Town Vape Meet) He loves his strawberry ADV but I think that it may be having a slight effect on his teeth.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger (8/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I just thought that I should leave a pic here of @Raindance . (taken at the last Cape Town Vape Meet) He loves his strawberry ADV but I think that it may be having a slight effect on his teeth.
> 
> View attachment 198032


You’re blessed if you have two left,  and even more so if they line up!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> You’re blessed if you have two left,  and even more so if they line up!



I don't know what you are talking about. His one lines up perfectly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (8/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I just thought that I should leave a pic here of @Raindance . (taken at the last Cape Town Vape Meet) He loves his strawberry ADV but I think that it may be having a slight effect on his teeth.
> 
> View attachment 198032





Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I don't know what you are talking about. His one lines up perfectly.



Mmmmm ... Nope I have nothing.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

